# about freebsd ipv6 isatap server setup ?



## testking (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi all.
howto setup ipv6 isatap server under freebsd 6.x & 7.x ?
cant find any confs at handbook or other docs.
thx.


----------



## testking (Feb 7, 2009)

any1 can help this question ?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2009)

Why ISATAP? Why not use a 6over4 tunnel broker?

6over4 is supported with the gif interface. Not sure about ISATAP.


----------



## testking (Feb 7, 2009)

just need isatap .


----------



## bobveznat (Mar 25, 2009)

I've managed to find this ancient document:

http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20041201/

Unfortunately the ist device appears to have been removed a while back? At least there's no mention of it in /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES and almost no mention of it in /usr/src/...

Is there any information on ISATAP for FreeBSD 7? Should I be searching for something other than ISATAP or ist?


----------



## bobveznat (Apr 3, 2009)

Turns out that ISATAP and the ist interface were never merged to FreeBSD.

If you grab the latest Kame distribution from kame.net there is an assumed-working implementation of a Kame kernel with ISATAP and all of the other Kame features that FreeBSD doesn't have.

Unfortunately Kame is still based on FreeBSD 5. A few things have changed since then and this stuff doesn't "just build" on 7. I haven't decided how bad I want this yet to decide whether or not I'll spend time trying to port it.


----------

